# VK - Vandy Vapes BF Pulse



## Gizmo (22/11/17)

Vandy Vapes Pulse BF Mod now in stock with Plates

Cheapest in SA

https://www.vapeking.co.za/?subcats...rmed=Y&cid=0&q=pulse&dispatch=products.search

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (22/11/17)

Gizmo said:


> View attachment 114114
> 
> 
> Vandy Vapes Pulse BF Mod now in stock with Plates
> ...



Is this authentic?


----------



## Gizmo (22/11/17)

Of course

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (22/11/17)

I'm not sure if that's sarcasm.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (22/11/17)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> I'm not sure if that's sarcasm.


I'm pretty sure it isn't!


----------



## Halfdaft (23/11/17)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> I'm not sure if that's sarcasm.


From what I've seen companies like SXK and Shenray don't typically clone lower end gear.


----------

